# BrewDog Sink The Bismark - $199.99 for 330mL



## damoninja (29/10/13)

Holy cow. 

*Country: Scotland*
*Brewery: BrewDog*
*Style: India Pale Ale / IPA*
*Format: 330ml Bottle*
*ABV: 41%*
After releasing their first high ABV beer Tactical Nuclear Penguin (32% ABV) the BrewDog brewers were trumped by German brewers with a 40% beer.
In reply the BrewDog brewers released Sink The Bismark, aptly named after a German warship. Sink the Bismarck is a quadruple IPA that contains four times the hops, four times the bitterness and frozen four times to create a staggering 41% ABV. Thats right, this beer is freeze distilled to obtain the high ABV content.
To hear the boys from BrewDog talking about the beer simply hit play on the video below.


http://www.beercartel.com.au/BrewDog-Sink-The-Bismark


----------



## damoninja (29/10/13)

I've tried their punk IPA which isn't too bad, but would anyone actually buy this $200 rocket?


----------



## bum (29/10/13)

This beer is kinda old now. Do a search and you'll see more than a few here have had it.


----------



## NewtownClown (29/10/13)

Old news....

Check out their End of History


----------



## Grainer (29/10/13)

Lol


----------



## damoninja (29/10/13)

22.07.2010
The End of History

Evidently old news as well.


----------



## Bribie G (29/10/13)

We had a STB at a brew day in Brisbane a year or so ago - a very small sip each :beerbang:


----------



## Hoppers (29/10/13)

there are a lot of reviews on YouTube too.

Tastes more like a scotch aparently


----------



## damoninja (29/10/13)

Hoppers said:


> there are a lot of reviews on YouTube too.
> 
> Tastes more like a scotch aparently


Wouldn't be surprised... Given the percentage.


----------



## Bribie G (29/10/13)

They have been beaten again:

The title "strongest beer of the world" has since fallen back to Mr. Tscheuschner from the Schorschbräu brewery in Germany, whose Schorschbock 57 boasts an ABV of 57.5%.

And you'd have to be pissed to even attempt to pronounce that.


----------



## tricache (29/10/13)

Ummmmm

67.5% 

www.therealalecompany.co.uk/snake-venom-the-world-s-strongest-beer-67-5-1-x-275ml-bottles-brewmeister.html


----------



## Bribie G (29/10/13)

I might try ice distilling and go for 110%


----------



## heyhey (29/10/13)

I might try and brew a black hole :beerbang:


----------



## angus_grant (30/10/13)

Bribie, everyone will be going for 110%. Do a 112%

I am still waiting for the first football player to talk about giving 120% because you know the other team is already giving 110%


----------



## bmarshall (31/10/13)

Ummmmm

67.5% 

www.therealalecompany.co.uk/snake-venom-the-world-s-strongest-beer-67-5-1-x-275ml-bottles-brewmeister.html


Cheaper then brewdog


----------



## O'Henry (2/11/13)

It isn't as high abv but this is the best 'big' beer from brewdog; Ghost Deer. No freezing either.


----------

